# Liqour licence



## chocolate33 (May 15, 2014)

Does anybody have experience opening a food business in melbourne victoria? What is the cost of gaining a liquor licence? I have heard it costs 100 thousand; according to the website it costs just over 400 dollars?


----------



## chocolate33 (May 15, 2014)

Anybody have experience gaining a liqour licence in victoria? How much did it cost; i have heard in excess of 100 grand. However, the website states just over 400 dollars


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

chocolate33 said:


> Anybody have experience gaining a liqour licence in victoria? How much did it cost; i have heard in excess of 100 grand. However, the website states just over 400 dollars


The problem is getting a license granted to you.They are restricted so $100k would relate to buying an already existing licence from its owner.


----------



## chocolate33 (May 15, 2014)

How often do they allocate new licences? Is there a quoto per year? Is there any way you can find out if it is possible to get a new licence in certain areas; ad opposed to having to purchase an existing one?
Thanks for your assistance


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

chocolate33 said:


> How often do they allocate new licences? Is there a quoto per year? Is there any way you can find out if it is possible to get a new licence in certain areas; ad opposed to having to purchase an existing one?
> Thanks for your assistance


You woyld be best to contact the relevant authorities here is a link
http://www.vcglr.vic.gov.au/home/liquor/new+applicants/apply/#breadcrumbs


----------

